# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  JPG و GIF و...

## Abbas Arizi

سلام.
میخواستم ببینم این جور فایلهارو (یعنی فایلهای تصویری غیر از بیتمپ و آیکون) رو چه جوری میشه توی VC باز کرد؟

----------


## Anti_Evil

با سلام،

با استفاده از IPicture interface.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Abbas Arizi

ممنون.

----------


## Inprise

و البته  CImage

----------


## Abbas Arizi

از شما هم تشکر میکنم
و  آرزو میکنم که از این به بعد بتونیم به صورت مداوم از حضورتون استفاده کنیم.
واقعا ذوق زده شدم وقتی اسمتون رو توی اعضای آنلاین دیدم.

----------


## Anti_Evil

سلام عباس،
اگه یادت باشه این سوال را قبل از تلفیق دو انجمن ( دوران پارینه سنگی :D ) پرسیده بودی و من راه حل مربوط به VC++‎ 6.0 را گفتم.
تنها نکته ای که به نظرم اومد اینه که فقط باید توجه داشته باشی:
Displaying jpeg, gif, etc in VC++‎ 6.0 = Using IPicture interface
Displaying jpeg, gif, etc in VC++‎ .NET = CImage class

موفق باشید.

----------


## Abbas Arizi

راستش من هر دوی این روشها رو توی VC.NET تست کردم و تصورم این بود که کلاس CImage توی VC6.0 هم وجود دارد. از تذکرت متشکرم.
ولی این کلاس CImage عجب چیز معرکه ایه؟ :P

----------


## Inprise

بله .  CImage از  VC7 به بعد به  ATL اضافه شده اما نکته جالب اینجاست که کلاسهای متعددی با نام  CImage موجودند که محصور کننده هائی برای توابع ویندوزی مربوطه و حتی رابطهای  Picture و  OleGraphic هستند و میتونید تو نسخه های قبل از 7 هم ازشون استفاده کنید .

موفق باشید

----------

